# Annoying Flash Ads with Sound desired?



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Apr 18, 2009)

I was just surprised by some "noise" while surfing EN World.

Apparently there was a flash add for some kind of online racing game (German, at least the commercial text, LevelR or somethinglike that) in the top add section.

Have there always been flash ads with sound? Are they desired? 

I don't want to block or remove the adds necessary, I know that EN World needs to pay its expenses. But I don't want to be surprised by roaring motors (especially not if I am at work!), either. Is there some way to disable this, or make it impossible for such ads to even appear? 

Or do I have to mute my browser?


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 19, 2009)

It's the google ads. They tend to give out all sort of ****. And the noisy ads are becoming more common and common. I usually browse on mute myself at work just because of that kind of ads.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Apr 19, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> It's the google ads. They tend to give out all sort of ****. And the noisy ads are becoming more common and common. I usually browse on mute myself at work just because of that kind of ads.




But.. but... Google does no evil!


----------



## fba827 (Apr 19, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> It's the google ads. They tend to give out all sort of ****. And the noisy ads are becoming more common and common. I usually browse on mute myself at work just because of that kind of ads.




I was going to type a response, but Blackrat typed almost exactly what I was going to say, so I'm just quoting him. 


I find it as a growing occurrence on other sites that also use google ads.

So, regardless of anything ENWorld related, I think it best to keep the browser/computer muted while at work in general unless I'm specifically working on a presentation or something with sounds.


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 20, 2009)

If you surf with firefox your computer can be yours again. The NoScript & Adblock Plus plug-ins really help deal with such things.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 20, 2009)

frankthedm said:


> If you surf with firefox your computer can be yours again. The NoScript & Adblock Plus plug-ins really help deal with such things.




You may not have noticed, but in his initial post Mustrum indicates that he is well aware of the availability of ad-blocking stuff, but chooses to support ENworld by allowing ads to be displayed.

Regards


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Apr 21, 2009)

frankthedm said:


> If you surf with firefox your computer can be yours again. The NoScript & Adblock Plus plug-ins really help deal with such things.






Plane Sailing said:


> You may not have noticed, but in his initial post Mustrum indicates that he is well aware of the availability of ad-blocking stuff, but chooses to support ENworld by allowing ads to be displayed.
> 
> Regards




Thanks for the tip (really, I am sure many people are unaware of such possibilities), but see Plane Sailing or my initial post.


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 21, 2009)

Plane Sailing said:


> You may not have noticed, but in his initial post Mustrum indicates that he is well aware of the availability of ad-blocking stuff, but chooses to support ENworld by allowing ads to be displayed.
> 
> Regards



He also said


> But I don't want to be surprised by roaring motors (especially not if I am at work!), either. Is there some way to disable this, or make it impossible for such ads to even appear?



 And that is why i mentioned ABP and Noscript, they let the user keep displaying ads that are desired and they have precise enough controls to toggle annoying ads off _individually_ and keep track of which ads are blocked, while letting ads the user feels inoffensive though.


----------



## Arnwyn (Apr 21, 2009)

Ads with sounds are completely unacceptable during ENWorld browsing, AFAIC.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 24, 2009)

Arnwyn said:


> Ads with sounds are completely unacceptable during ENWorld browsing, AFAIC.




Sound on the internet that isn't explicitly triggered by user action is completely unacceptable on anything other than a band's home page.


----------



## Arnwyn (Apr 27, 2009)

drothgery said:


> Sound on the internet that isn't explicitly triggered by user action is completely unacceptable on anything other than a band's home page.



Well said.


----------



## Elephant (May 14, 2009)

drothgery said:


> Sound on the internet that isn't explicitly triggered by user action is completely unacceptable on anything.




Once you take out the extraneous phrase at the end of that sentence, you have the truth of the matter!

...or at least my not-so-humble opinon


----------

